# modified rear control arms



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

anyone try these?

04-06 GTO REAR MODIFIED CONTROL ARMS


how wide can you go with these? any pros/cons?

i'd like to widen my stock rims a little to fit a wider tire, but i'm not sure how wide i could go. i want it to look the same from the side, but just extend in an inch or 2.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You can go an inch to an inch and a half with some 1/4" wheel spacers and ARP wheel studs without doing the control arms. I had mine widened an inch and run 285s in the back on drop springs


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> You can go an inch to an inch and a half with some 1/4" wheel spacers and ARP wheel studs without doing the control arms. I had mine widened an inch and run 285s in the back on drop springs


This is basically the same setup I plan to run.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

So basically, those guys want you to send them your existing control arms, so they can chop & re-weld them.

I think I'd rather attempt that myself for $730...

Edit: I just wouldn't be comfortable with having something like that fabricated from the existing parts without having the rest of the car there for reference. Plus you still gotta paint it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> So basically, those guys want you to send them your existing control arms, so they can chop & re-weld them.
> 
> I think I'd rather attempt that myself for $730...
> 
> Edit: I just wouldn't be comfortable with having something like that fabricated from the existing parts without having the rest of the car there for reference. Plus you still gotta paint it.


No. Basically you don't need to do that unless you plan on tubbing. The wheel wells are the limiting factor for larger size tires.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

making it out of aluminum would be nice. lighter weight components are what these cars need, and like svede stated, The inner wheel well is the deciding factor as to how much tire will fit. I think you need a minimum of a half inch of clearence for tire flex. This is where some one needs to figure out the right amount of negative positive or zero backspace. If someone can unlock this mystery, a 10 inch and 275 285 tire will fit with just a slight amount of fender rolling will be needed. I say this because there are many people her who have the wider tires on there car and used many different backspaces but has anyone actually advertised how much inner wheel well clearence they have. With a 17X8 inch GTO wheel with a 245/45/17 tire there is at least 2 inches of inner clearence. The only thing that the tire will rub against is the lower control arm and the rear shock absorber.----Danfigg


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

:agree

ya, i'd like to extend the wheel inwards, and keep the outer part of the wheel excatly where it is. i don't want to roll a fender or tub it out. does that make any sence?

also i have the 17's


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Bump. I was thinking about this the other day, and was surprised that the aftermarket hasn't come out with an entirely new set of control arms, front and rear, made out of aluminum or tubular steel... try to reduce unsprung weight a little.


----------



## Dre0396 (Mar 27, 2014)

We'll yu would still hit the struts in the front. And the rear the wheel well hits


----------

